# 11 year old Vizsla is deaf



## Osa (Aug 23, 2009)

Our 11 year old Vizsla is nearly deaf. She has had a history of fungus infections in both ears and we wonder if these have caused the problem. Our vet isn’t able to assess the severity but she seems able to feel vibrations when we bang loudly. She follows the cues of our ten year old male when we feed them or call them but we are afraid to let her off leash any longer. Any suggestions? Advice?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My almost 11 years old has lost a lot of her hearing. She has had to deal with ear infections in the last couple of years. I have no way of knowing if the hearing loss is age-related, or are caused by the ear infections. I think it's a combination of both.

Mine do wear e collars went out off leash. The functions of one type of e-collar I have is in vibrate mode. Between that and I carry whistle, she has no problem with recall from a long distance.
She is losing some of her eyesight.
As her sight gets worse, I'm sure we will have to use the long check cord.


----------



## Osa (Aug 23, 2009)

texasred said:


> My almost 11 years old has lost a lot of her hearing. She has had to deal with ear infections in the last couple of years. I have no way of knowing if the hearing loss is age-related, or are caused by the ear infections. I think it's a combination of both.
> 
> Mine do wear e collars went out off leash. The functions of one type of e-collar I have is in vibrate mode. Between that and I carry whistle, she has no problem with recall from a long distance.
> She is losing some of her eyesight.
> As her sight gets worse, I'm sure we will have to use the long check cord.


Our female is also losing her sight! So with compromised vision and no hearing, her nose is in high gear at all times! We’ll try the e collar for off leash trips! Thanks!


----------

